# のだった



## thetazuo

士道とのデートはとても楽しい。二人で歩いているだけで、喋っているだけで、本当に時間を忘れてしまうような感覚を得ることができる。
でも、いや、だからこそ---------士道がいなくなってしまったあとの寂しさは、より強くなってしまう*のだった*。

Hi. What is the function of the のだった at the end of the second sentence? If we change it into のだ, how will the nuance change?
Thank you.


----------



## MKwhale

Hello again thetazuo-san,

the difference between のだ and のだった simply lies in the tense. You can make it clearer by changing this blunt style to politer ones, namely のである and のであった respectively.
 Therefore, nuance changes following the general rule of 'dramatical present' and 'descriptive past'. One gives vivid, involved, subjective impression; while the other leads to calm, perspective, objective state of mind. 

cheers.


----------



## thetazuo

MKwhale said:


> Therefore, nuance changes following the general rule of 'dramatical present' and 'descriptive past'. One gives vivid, involved, subjective impression; while the other leads to calm, perspective, objective state of mind.


Hi. Does this rule also apply to the verb form adopted at the end of a sentence in the narrative part of a novel?
For example,
来禅高校の屋上は今、影に覆われ*ていた*。
……
だというのに、五河士道がいるその場所は、まるでそこだけが辺りの景色から切り取られたかのように、薄暗い色が蟠っ*ていた*のである。
This rule applies to both the ていたs in red, which are 'descriptive past' and are used to describe the scene objectively.
Am I on the right track?
Thank you.


----------



## MKwhale

thetazuo-san,

 sorry for the late response.
 You have submitted, without intention, various themes to think of.

1) Why do you think so-called historical present may not apply at the end of a narrative sentence?  I cannot think of any idea.  There can be a case where a writer use the past tense at the end to show that the preceding descriptions are about the events that occurred in the past. Even in such cases, the objective effect of the past tense works automatically; and this does not mean you must not replace the past with HP (historical present) in preference for holding subjective effect.

2) 屋上は今、影に覆われ*ていた*。Yes, I think this is a typical descriptive past.

3) 薄暗い色が蟠っ*ていた*のである。The writer closes the verbal part in present; so this is HP; and ていた is perfect tense.

 As I said before, た showing past in written form is made from たり used traditionally for perfect tense. This was done rather artificially at about 150 years ago. Since then た has been used both for past and perfect, which makes Japanese language logically fragile or misleading.

4) In the days of た’s debut, efforts were also made to secure the language style which were more stable logically. The style was called 擬古文体 (pseudo-traditional form), a mixture of spoken language and the traditional written form. 擬古文体 was used in formal descriptions such as laws, contracts, scholarly books, etc. till we lost it when we lost the War.

 This is why I once recommended 森鷗外’s 即興詩人 to you who loves grammar.

5) Back to the theme of historical present, I can introduce a paper below to you.

「英語における “Historical Present”と日本語における“歴史的現在”の比較」written by 都 竹 恵 子 (つづく けいこ) at
佛教大学論文目録リポジトリ

Here, I have quoted a part of her conclusion which might be interesting for you too.

「HPの生起の仕方は、それぞれの言語で違いがある。英語の HPは、一度、HPが現れると、複数の HP文が続き、HPが過去形の間に挟まれるような「サンドイッチ型」で生起する。一方、日本語では、文尾が「タ」形ばかりで終わるのを避けるために、英語より頻繁に HPが生起する。このように生起の仕方に違いはあるが、どちらの言語でも、話し手/書き手が HPを用いる目的は、同じであると言えよう。聞き手/読み手に彼らの熱い思いを伝えるためである。」

Below is the starting paragraph of 杜子春 which ends with HP; written by 芥川龍之介.

ある春の日暮です。
　唐の都洛陽の西の門の下に、ぼんやり空を仰いでいる、一人の若者がありました。
　若者は名を杜子春といって、元は金持の息子でしたが、今は財産をつかい尽して、その日の暮しにも困る位、あわれな身分になっているのです。

cheers.


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you for the explanation and advice , MKwhale-san.


----------



## thetazuo

thetazuo said:


> What is the function of the のだった at the end of the second sentence?


@MKwhale Hi, MKwhale-san. I just find the above question is not answered. I think this のだった doesn’t have any meaning or specific function but we can think より強くなってしまうのだった equals より強くなってしまった. Am I on the right track?


----------



## Yokozuna

The core usage of のだ is to suggest to the listener or to the speaker himself that there is some reason why something has happened, and のだ is sometimes used as emphasis.

１．
The following example is plainly explaining an objective fact.


thetazuo said:


> 来禅高校の屋上は今、影に覆われてい*た*。



2．
And this example is trying to have the readers imagine a vivid scene.


thetazuo said:


> だというのに、五河士道がいるその場所は、まるでそこだけが辺りの景色から切り取られたかのように、薄暗い色が蟠っていた*のである*。



3．


thetazuo said:


> 士道とのデートはとても楽しい。二人で歩いているだけで、喋っているだけで、本当に時間を忘れてしまうような感覚を得ることができる。
> でも、いや、だからこそ---------士道がいなくなってしまったあとの寂しさは、より強くなってしまう*のだった*。


This example seems like half self-talking, so より強くなってしまうのだった sounds like the speaker convinced how sad she (or he?) is as she (or he?) is talking, whreaseより強くなってしまった simply explains the fact.
(より強くなってしまった also sounds natural, though.)


４．
In this quote, the speaker is trying to have the listener convince how poor the situation 杜子春 is in.


MKwhale said:


> 若者は名を杜子春といって、元は金持の息子でしたが、今は財産をつかい尽して、その日の暮しにも困る位、あわれな身分になっている*のです*。


You can replace these のだ with simple phrases '翻っていた' or 'なっています', but のだ has several derivative usages, so sometimes you cannot omit のだ.

Edit: Sorry I found my mistakes. You can replace 蟠っていた*のである* in the second quote to 蟠っていた, but if you delete のだ from the third quote and forth quote, like より強くなってしまった or なっています, they sound a little bit unnatural.
Because the second のである is mostly just an emphasis, while the third example mentions the background of why the speaker felt lonely and the fourth sentence is explaining why 杜子春 became poor.


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you, Yokozuna-san. I get a better understanding of it.


----------



## thetazuo

Hi. Can I ask about another example?
ちなみに今、目的地である合同会議会場に向かっているのは士道、十香、折紙の三人のみであり、実行委員であるはずの亜衣麻衣美衣の姿はない。なんでも三人は一日目のステージ部門でバンド演奏をするよ予定らしく、その練習で来られないのだという。
大丈夫大丈夫、ちゃんと代役立てといたからー、と言われて待ち合わせ場所に行ってみたところ、そこには縄張り争いをする猫のように睨み合った十香と折紙がいた*のである*。

Hi. Is the bold のである for emphasis? Or can I think the bold のである expresses the writer’s surprise at finding 十香と折紙 staring at each other there? 
Thank you.


----------



## Yokozuna

I think the writer used 'のだ/のである' to express one's surprise.

のだ is used to suggest that there is some reason or background.
In your example, 'Ａところ、そこにはＢのである'; ところ＋そこには strongly suggest that A is the background of B.
Adding のである at the end strengthens this background-result relation = I went there, being told it was safe, but ended up finding a totally unsafe situation.


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you, Yokozuna. I see.


----------



## thetazuo

Hi. I have found that  のだ/のである is often used at the end of a sentence that starts with だが/でも/だというのに (*but*), etc. 
For instance, the complete version of example 2 in post #7 is as follows:


> 来禅高校の屋上は今、影に覆われていた。
> 何の比喩でもない。時刻は一七時、傾き始めたとはいえ、未だ太陽は空に輝いている。加え、彼の恒星と地上の間に、光を隔てる雲を見ることもできない。
> だというのに、五河士道がいるその場所は、まるでそこだけが辺りの景色から切り取られたかのように、薄暗い色が蟠っていた*のである*。



I think we the structure is "A, *but* B のだ/のである", the のだ/のである usually, if not always, indicates some feeling or emotion, such as surprise, unexpectedness, disagreement or dissatisfaction, etc.

So the のである in 薄暗い色が蟠っていた*のである* is probably not just for emphasis but also indicates surprise (or other feelings).

Does this thinking make sense to you?


----------



## Flaminius

There is in のだ/のである a measure of factfulness to the statement.  Nuances like emphasis and surprise only arise from expectations on what is contextually relevant.  Contrast のだ with だ below:
a. 勾留から早く解放されようとして、嘘の自白をしてしまうことがあるのだろう。
b. 勾留から早く解放されようとして、嘘の自白をしてしまうことがあるだろう。

In sentence a., it is unquestionable that some people falsely self-incriminate.  The speaker guesses at their motivation; to secure an early release from custodial interrogation.  In contrast, sentence b. puts everything in inference.


----------

